# Help! Trying to catch a lost/stray dog!



## mandasannie (Oct 14, 2014)

There is a small (<20lbs) dog roaming our neighborhood. It seems to have a path that it follows which goes past our house. My husband has seen it twice, but it always runs off. We are trying to not scare it.. just lure it with food. Temperatures are starting to drop so we want to help this dog soon.

Someone else in the neighborhood posted a lost dog ad online for this dog, but it is not theirs either. They are just trying to rescue it also.. they got closer to it and it had no tags, just a ratty collar. They said the dog did not look cared for.

Any suggestions??


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

Do you have a local rescue who may have some large live traps? Placing them along the path with very high value foods in them may help you catch it. 

Or you might just catch a bunch of raccoons instead....


----------



## WonderBreadDots (Jun 26, 2012)

Call animal control or a rental place and see if you can rent a trap to catch the dog.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Wisconsin may have a "Lost Dogs - Wisconsin" Facebook page who may be able to point you towards some resources, or you could ask a local rescue group. Also if it's a small dog, could you borrow or rent a live trap from somewhere?


----------



## mandasannie (Oct 14, 2014)

Good idea on the trap.. I'll contact some of the rescues first and see what they have.


----------



## mandasannie (Oct 14, 2014)

Thank you all for the live trap suggestion. We were able to rent one and..










Catch "Niko"!!! He was very scared, but so sweet. We are 99.9% sure someone abandoned him. We decided it wasn't a good time to add to our family so we brought him to a rescue. So glad he will get the care he needs and have a warm place to sleep tonight. Yay I can rest easy


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

Yay! I'm happy you safely captured him, and you're a wonderful person for going out of your way to help a dog in need


----------



## Sunak (Jul 3, 2014)

Well done!!!


----------



## TGKvr (Apr 29, 2015)

Aw he's cute! I'm sure someone will want him!


----------

